# Changer l'icone 'lien safari' (@ à ressort) dans le dock



## fabien15fr (18 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

ayant pass&#233; sur mac depuis peu de temps, et apr&#232;s avoir &#233;cum&#233; le forum   Je suis &#224; la recherche de la m&#233;thode pour modifier l'image de l'icone du lien safari (@ &#224; ressort) dans le dock. J'arrive bien &#224; cr&#233;er autant de lien que je le souhaite mais d&#232;s que je veux modifier l'icone, je n'y arrive pas ! et ce m&#234;me avec candybar  . Merci de me renseigner si bien s&#251;r la manip est possible.

Je vous remercie par avance pour votre aide.

Allons voir chez "Custo", chez "Custo y'a tout ce qu'il vous faut"&#8230;


----------



## Paski.pne (18 Décembre 2006)

Salut,

Si CandyBar ne veut la modifier, tu peux essayer de le faire &#224; la main :
- Il te faut un fichier ic&#244;ne au format .icns que tu nommes GenericURLIcon.icns
- Tu vas au dossier DisqueDur/Syst&#232;me/Biblioth&#232;que/CoreSrevices/CoreTypes.bundle/Contents/Ressouces
- Tu remplaces le fichier d'origine (pense &#224; en faire une sauvegarde o&#249; tu veux) par ton ic&#244;ne renomm&#233;e (il faudra t'authentifier avec ton mot de passe administrateur pour effectuer le changement).

Heu... J'esp&#232;re avoir bien compris que ce que tu souhaites c'est modifier l'ic&#244;ne par d&#233;faut des lien URL


----------

